# Enna Munchen



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Apr 7, 2009)

Alright so it dawned on my tonight that in my basement there are these three lenses just sitting there that i got from my dead aunt. So i whip them out tonight to get a good solid look at them one isn't too impressive looking (a small 35mm F/3.5) But the two others are Enna Munchen one a 400mm F/4.5, the other a 240mm F/3.5. Now i believe they are a M42 mount from what i've researched. I'm particularly interested in the 400mm. Here are some pictures of the group (the big all black one is the 400mm): 

400











240





Does any one have any experience with these? I really want to get an adapter to put these on my 40D. i know theyre a mid level german brand, or lower level ive heard also. Thanks!

Andrew

EDIT: i forgot to mention that for some reason both of the focusing rings on the 400 and the 240 don't turn and theyre both stuck on infiniti. I feel like this is too much of a coincidence for them to be broken because they also seem like theyre in superb shape. so if any one knows how to get those focusing rings to focus for me I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Mike_E (Apr 9, 2009)

UMM, what's the little flip switch near the screw mount do?


----------



## compur (Apr 9, 2009)

Let me know if you want to sell them.  I like old German glass.


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Apr 10, 2009)

That switch allows the lens to rotate once its mounted so you can get the lens properly leveled.


----------



## Marc Kurth (Apr 10, 2009)

I'm not into this stuff at all anymore, but the popularity of Enna's seems to ebb and flow like the tides. I owned two about 20 years ago and neither were interesting enough to hang on to from a picture taking point of view.

The lenses that YOU have may be totally different, so don't go by my experiences.

Marc


----------



## Do'Urden's Eyes (Apr 13, 2009)

From what little intel ive gathered on the net the 240 seems pretty common. the 400mm is a bit less common, i don't want to get rid of it because its built like a tank, i could definitely hit some one over the head with this lens and it wouldnt break, and its F/4.5. So maybe its worth something...


----------

